# The Toc H lamp...



## Capt Lightning (Mar 27, 2021)

The  rather quaint British saying ,"Dim as a Toc H lamp"  means to be dim witted. 

Toc H,  whose  symbol was a small, dim oil lamp,  began in the Belgium town of Poperinghe during the First World War. The Rev. Tubby Clayton and the Rev. Neville Talbot, both Army chaplains, were asked to open a club for soldiers.
The club was to be inter-denominational and designed to provide an informal atmosphere where the men could relax. 
The centre was named after Neville Talbot’s brother, Gilbert, who was killed in the first German flame attack on Sanctuary Wood. 
Talbot House, refuge of thousands of war-weary British Tommies of all ranks and backgrounds, became in the signallers’ abbreviations of the time “Toc H.”


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2021)

never heard of it TBH...but just asked hubs and he said he had heard of it  as a Christian charity organisation but not heard of them for many years...  so I just looked to see what wki had to say...

*Toc H* (TH) is an international Christian movement. The name is an abbreviation for *Talbot House*, "Toc" signifying the letter T in the signals spelling alphabet used by the British Army in World War I. A soldiers' rest and recreation centre named Talbot House was founded in December 1915 at Poperinghe, Belgium. It aimed to promote Christianity and was named in memory of Gilbert Talbot,[1][2] son of Lavinia Talbot and Edward Talbot, then Bishop of Winchester, who had been killed at Hooge in July 1915. The founders were Gilbert's elder brother Neville Talbot, then a senior army chaplain, and the Reverend Philip Thomas Byard (Tubby) Clayton. Talbot House was styled as an "Every Man's Club", where all soldiers were welcome, regardless of rank. It was "an alternative for the 'debauched' recreational life of the town".[1]

In 1920, Clayton founded a Christian youth centre in London, also called Toc H, which developed into an interdenominational association for Christian social service.[3] The original building at Poperinghe has been maintained and redeveloped as a museum and tourist venue.[1] Branches of Toc H were established in many countries around the world. An Australian branch was formed in Victoria in 1925[4] by the heretical Rev Herbert Hayes.[5][6] Another was formed in Adelaide the same year.[7]

Toc H members seek to ease the burdens of others through acts of service. They also promote reconciliation and work to bring disparate sections of society together. Branches may organise localised activities such as hospital visits, entertainment for the residents of care homes and organising residential holidays for special groups.

The organisation suffered a progressive decline in membership and closure of branches during the later 20th century. In 2008, continued operation was ensured by dispensing with paid staff. In the 21st century, Toc H trustees have planned for it to become a stronger, voluntary movement still guided by the ethos of the original Talbot House.


----------



## Mike (Mar 27, 2021)

I understood that it was anti alcohol, this surprised
me unless all the Tommies in those days didn't take
drink because of either the Church or the price.

Mike.


----------

